# Pepper Lard Pizza Dough



## oddegan (May 18, 2018)

Made grilled pizza tonight and thought I would share my favorite pizza crust dough.
1 cup warm water
1 1/2 tsp yeast
3 to 3 1/2 cups bread flour or all purpose
1/2 tap salt
1/2 tbs ground black pepper
2 heaping tbs lard

Pour water into a bowl and sprinkle on the yeast to proof.
Add 2 1/2 cups flour, salt, pepper and lard and mix well
Knead in the rest of the flour as necessary.
Let the dough raise for an hour and then punch it down and divide in 2.
When I do pizza on the grill I like to cook the dough over direct heat. I oil up one side with some evoo and put it on the grill oil side down.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Brush the up side with oil and flip it over.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Take it off and load it up. Return it to the grill this time indirect heat.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 This time it was more evoo,wilted spinach, feta, red onion, red bell pepper, tomatoes, and some fresh mozzarella.





The lard makes the crust crispy on the outside and soft on the inside.
A couple slices and a pint of Old Nation M-43 wheat IPA. Friday night dinner.


----------



## bdskelly (May 18, 2018)

Fantastic Jared! Like! B


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2018)

Looks great, have you tried grilling a calazone with your dough yet?


----------



## oddegan (May 18, 2018)

I have made calzones on the grill with it before. That's a little trickier. The raw dough makes it a bit more of an adventure.


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2018)

That looks fantastic.  I need to try that dough


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2018)

That pizza looks fantastic.
I bookmarked this , cause I'm gonna try that dough recipe!
Thanks for posting it & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

Jared looks good enough to eat from my house. Likes
Richie


----------



## oddegan (May 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words. I appreciate them all.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 19, 2018)

Looks like a fine pizza odd, I'll have to remember that dough recipe.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 19, 2018)

Awesome looking pizza dough looks great seems to be an easy recipe.

Warren


----------



## xray (May 19, 2018)

Added to my never ending list to try. We love grilled pizza around here.


----------



## crazymoon (May 19, 2018)

OE, Awesome looking pizza !


----------



## lovethemeats (May 21, 2018)

Great looking pizza. Everything tastes better when using the lard. Glad to see how it was used here. Keep them coming and we will want delivery soon. Just not a fan of spinach. But what the heck. I'd eat it anyways. Wouldn't want to take away from any of the flavors. It would be like dropping the LARD. Hell No! Points and a Like for this great PIZZA!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2018)

Well I just had to make that dough, so last night we made pizza on the grill using your dough recipe, the only thing we did different was sprinkle some Italian seasoning on the dough after brushing it with olive oil.
I gotta say this is the real deal.
Thank you for posting the recipe!!
Al


----------



## oddegan (May 22, 2018)

Very glad you liked it!


----------

